

Ask HN: Anti-drone, anti-surveillance tech for the home? - CoreSet

Although it&#x27;s a somewhat unsolvable program and we should all get used to living in the panopticon, etc, etc, I&#x27;m excited by the evolution of possible countermeasures discouraging the sort of nuisance surveillance so many people worried about drones, CCTV, wearables, etc find concerning.<p>So a simple use case: Someone flies a drone past each of your windows every night looking to film as much of you in compromising positions as possible. Is there any solution that would be feasible to stop this, beyond just blacking out your windows?<p>This got me thinking about it: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dailydot.com&#x2F;technology&#x2F;cyborg-unplug&#x2F;
======
akg_67
This is actually very interesting and relevant problem. Govt seems to work
with manufacturers of drones to create geo-fencing for important locations.
But what can average people do to protect themselves from peeping drones? I
started to think about this after watching a video of a guy shooting down a
drone, flying over his property, with his shotgun. Though video turned out to
be a hoax, It got me thinking the ways to prevent peeping drones. Also, in
Seattle a drone got entangled with power lines. It cost $30,000 to remove
drone from power lines. There seems to be an opportunity for fencing off
drones but how?

------
olegious
I hear curtains on your windows may prevent others from looking in....

~~~
fuj
Are you crazy? What are you going to suggest next? Blinds?!

------
MichaelCrawford
Make your entire house a faraday cage.

Transparent windows present a challenge but I expect it would work were they
partially aluminized.

~~~
CoreSet
But wouldn't a faraday cage just kill your in-home electronics? How would it
affect a remote UAV just buzzing by?

~~~
MichaelCrawford
You wouldn't receive radio or TV, but you could put antennas on the outside of
your house, then use optoisolators to transmit the signal inside.

It wouldn't affect the UAV directly but it would not be able to pick up
signals from inside - so it couldn't geolocate your cell phone nor sniff your
wifi.

------
skidoo
There's all kinds of toys for that:

[http://www.signaljammerblockers.com/](http://www.signaljammerblockers.com/)

~~~
bediger4000
I bet some of these will get you arrested, if not convicted.

However, they don't seem to sell HERF "guns". Wouldn't the asker's situation
be best solved by HERFing a drone out of the sky as it passes his/her windows?
"Oh, ooops! A small EMP knocked the drone's controls out? My bad!" Where can I
buy a small HERF gun capable of roasting a drone looking in a 2nd floor
window, but not so powerful as to destroy my neighbor's electronics across the
alley?

